# Dogwood Carved Natural SS - work in progress



## T22T (Jun 20, 2014)

One huge Dogwood fork ...










Shortening of the arms (gomboy folding saw) ....










After some carving (Stubai carving knife - not shown)




























Size comparison with Dankung titanium SS (8mm rod bent) ...










Needs a thorough sanding job and some beeswax to bring out the grain.

Dogwood is a great wood , it looks like a bone or porcelain.

I will post photos when finished - it will be one of the best handmades I ever made ...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice to see it in progress!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

is this for the pocket knife only competition?


----------



## T22T (Jun 20, 2014)

bigron said:


> is this for the pocket knife only competition?


?


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Man, that's really nice!! I have a dogwood fork similar in size, but yet to do much at all to it. Also love the tools!! Have flirted with getting a really nice axe/hatchet like you have. Silky saws are great saws as well. Did you draw an outline or just go by feel and visual?

Can't wait to see the finished product. Dogwood is super strong and hard.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i was joking with you that is a nice looking fork don't take everything so serious :king:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40817-pocket-knife-only-round-2/

@bigron

Hmmmm ... if that ax is there for anything other than decoration, it will not qualify for the knife only competition. Also, sanding is not allowed for that competition.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## T22T (Jun 20, 2014)

Charles said:


> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40817-pocket-knife-only-round-2/
> 
> @bigron
> 
> ...


The axe speeds up the process . Biting in a fork that fat with a knife to the shape would be an overkill job ...

No power tools are used ...


----------



## T22T (Jun 20, 2014)

Ifab25 said:


> Man, that's really nice!! I have a dogwood fork similar in size, but yet to do much at all to it. Also love the tools!! Have flirted with getting a really nice axe/hatchet like you have. Silky saws are great saws as well. Did you draw an outline or just go by feel and visual?
> 
> Can't wait to see the finished product. Dogwood is super strong and hard.


Thanks !!

I never make outlines - I follow the grain and try to make it stand out . But making an outline could be a good idea...

This little axe is excellent. I have it some 4 months - no sharpening needed so far,it is still shaving sharp


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that's why i said i was joking :king:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

So far stunning!


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

Real no plugs slinshot,really like!!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice thanks for showing the progress looks really good
Cheers


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Way cool. Stunning craftsmanship


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I like to see the work in progress. It looks good.


----------

